# Delta 46-460 Bed extension.......



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anybody have any experience with these? I need to install one so I can drill my tool handles.

or

Does anybody have any other suggestions on how to drill my tool handles?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

BigCountry said:


> Does anybody have any experience with these? I need to install one so I can drill my tool handles.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Hello Keith
One way to drill a long center hole is to use a "Hollow cup center with removable point" at the tail stock
See Picture

Long drill bit (mine takes up to 10mm) is inserted through the tailstock quill when the workpiece is mounted with the "hollow cup center" with it's center point removed.

Regards


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I would assume that you want o make longer handles but can't do it because the chuck plus the bit will limit you. You could drill the wood on a drill press before turning it.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

mgmine said:


> I would assume that you want o make longer handles but can't do it because the chuck plus the bit will limit you. You could drill the wood on a drill press before turning it.


That is exactly the problem. I already started turning this particular handle, but I haven't shaped it yet. I guess I could use a wooden clamp to hold it on the drill press table and drill it. Then, I could finish the handle on the lathe?


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

BigCountry said:


> That is exactly the problem. I already started turning this particular handle, but I haven't shaped it yet. I guess I could use a wooden clamp to hold it on the drill press table and drill it. Then, I could finish the handle on the lathe?




Yes, that's what I would do.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have the delta 46-460 with out the bed extension. When I made the handles for my gouges, on the drill press (secure the piece!) I drilled the hole for the shank of the tool first, centered on the work piece. I used a cone shape live center in my tail stock to fit into the hole I drilled. From there I start turning the handle.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a bed extension and wouldn't be without it. You can get the tailstock out of the road when turning endgrain without having to remove it everytime. That being said I drill my tool handles first and then use a cone center in the hole. I then turn the handle. Another reason I line a bed extension is I like my handles 16" or longer that makes my tool control especially when hollowing easier. Of course arthur in my hands and shoulders so long handles make iit easier.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

I do plan on purchasing the extension at some point in the near future...maybe Xmas. Until then I am going to drill the handles on the drill press. The only thing I have done so far to the spindles is round them out. I can remove them to drill them. Then I can remoun them and finish shaping them.

Thanks, for all the input and responses.

Keith


----------

